# 6.5mm Grendal building an ar on one of my homade polymer lower.



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok so I was tempted by a sale, I was able to buy a 20 in heavy barrel in 6.5 grendal with an 1in 8 rifling a matching BCG and a gas block and gas tube with shipping for less than $200 so I bit on it. Anyone else been tempted by this cartridge ? its basically a 7.62X39 cartridge necked down to 6.5 if you haven't read up on it also the ammo is cheap in the form of Wolf ammo with 100gr bullet in a steel case is running around 130$ for 500 rounds. Apparently the magazines are different than 7.62 X 39mm as it has bigger shoulders shall we say, I have a half dozen uppers I bought last year cheap. but inexpensive enough at 25 round for $13.95. I'm also buying an A2 lower parts kits for 109$ So even with buying magazines and ammo its still little more than $400 I'm getting a new rifle with different characteristic's, from any of the other AR guns I've built. It even may end up reloading it the brass is around but rather expensive which is why I'm buying the cheap steel cased stuff.
If your not aware of this cartridges reputation it is considered a very accurate, low recoil, good for medium game hogs and whitetail, it has a reputation is of a 200 - 800 yard cartridge. So there you are I was tempted to play with a new cartridge by all the Fo rah in the gun rags but I will end up with a new rifle to play with, when it warms up. And an opportunity build another This is my 9th or 10th build and it really gets to be like eating chips. any one else been showing interest in this?


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Dutch 106 said:


> Ok so I was tempted by a sale, I was able to buy a 20 in heavy barrel in 6.5 grendal with an 1in 8 rifling a matching BCG and a gas block and gas tube with shipping for less than $200 so I bit on it. Anyone else been tempted by this cartridge ? its basically a 7.62X39 cartridge necked down to 6.5 if you haven't read up on it also the ammo is cheap in the form of Wolf ammo with 100gr bullet in a steel case is running around 130$ for 500 rounds. Apparently the magazines are different than 7.62 X 39mm as it has bigger shoulders shall we say, I have a half dozen uppers I bought last year cheap. but inexpensive enough at 25 round for $13.95. I'm also buying an A2 lower parts kits for 109$ So even with buying magazines and ammo its still little more than $400 I'm getting a new rifle with different characteristic's, from any of the other AR guns I've built. It even may end up reloading it the brass is around but rather expensive which is why I'm buying the cheap steel cased stuff.
> If your not aware of this cartridges reputation it is considered a very accurate, low recoil, good for medium game hogs and whitetail, it has a reputation is of a 200 - 800 yard cartridge. So there you are I was tempted to play with a new cartridge by all the Fo rah in the gun rags but I will end up with a new rifle to play with, when it warms up. And an opportunity build another This is my 9th or 10th build and it really gets to be like eating chips. any one else been showing interest in this?


Daughter shoots a bolt 6.5 Grendel to 1000 regularly. I am building mine in an AR because I found some ballistic advantage barrels deeply discounted. Should you choose to build one of these make sure you know what chamber your getting. Some barrel makers decided they wanted to use the 7.62x39 bolt and deemed it a type I, Alexander Arms does not label theirs but it is considered a type II because the bolt face is deeper. Make sure you get the right bolt for the right chamber. It will kill a just about anything here in Texas including most exotics. It’s a great round!


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

SO got the last of the parts for this a 15 inch slim line free float forearm took it to the range yesterday, Put 80 rounds through, Didn't lock back the first time so added a good squirt of oil (it was right at 20 degrees).Settled down and working well. the groups were strung out horizontally checked the scope mount. Front mount was loose and would not tighten. So pulled it off. using the back up sights, it still pulled some 1/4" 3 shot groups (50 yards) So know I'm digging around looking for a better scope mount.
I've set the upper on an Anderson A2 stocked lower I do own some real lowers. I'm waiting on a A2 lower kit, to build up on one of my polymer lowers. For this. It will have to wait for next week to get it out again.

Dutch


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

sounds good , can you do pictures ?


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Sure here.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

nice , where did you get the hand guard.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Ebay pretty cheap!


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

I'll post another when the lower kit shows up the Anderson lower is the only one with an A2 stock. With the long heavy barrel its closer to balanced!
Dutch


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Dutch 106 said:


> I'll post another when the lower kit shows up the Anderson lower is the only one with an A2 stock. With the long heavy barrel its closer to balanced!
> Dutch


Lookin good! The 6.5 Grendel is a great round but I do believe that the hype and marketing power of federal’s 224 Valkyrie is soon to over power it. I’m ok with that though, 6.5 has more gas behind it and will pack a better punch.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Target shot last Saturday Just under a MOA group its 4 rounds because that was the last 4 rounds in the Magazine. This is with the cheap optics and a military trigger. might be worth upgrading both and perhaps a bipod.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Dutch 106 said:


> Target shot last Saturday Just under a MOA group its 4 rounds because that was the last 4 rounds in the Magazine. This is with the cheap optics and a military trigger. might be worth upgrading both and perhaps a bipod.
> 
> View attachment 65386


Might get a ton better with better ammo or handloads as well.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have to say the price of 6.5 grn brass is astonishing, almost a dollar per cartridge. I can buy cheap brass ammo for just a few cents more. When I get a chance next month. I will buy a hundred rounds of boxer primed, brass cased ammo for $110 and with the dies, I have already bought, and the case trimmer die, and bullets of course. 
Have you tried shooting any cast coated bullets in 6.5 grn?
I have to admit I'm the sort who doesn't feel like I have a real tool for use until I have a thousand rounds and ten magazines for any fire arm







(hmm might be why I like revolvers better)
I do have 20 rounds of Hornady with 123 gr SST That now I have a rifle shooting groups at 100 yards, I'll shoot the brass cased ammo, when I can find the brass. We still have 6 inchs of ice on the ground but most days are above freezing, and it only occasionally snows. SO hopefully the ground will clear and thaw soon.
Cheers,
Dutch


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Dutch 106 said:


> I have to say the price of 6.5 grn brass is astonishing, almost a dollar per cartridge. I can buy cheap brass ammo for just a few cents more. When I get a chance next month. I will buy a hundred rounds of boxer primed, brass cased ammo for $110 and with the dies, I have already bought, and the case trimmer die, and bullets of course.
> Have you tried shooting any cast coated bullets in 6.5 grn?
> I have to admit I'm the sort who doesn't feel like I have a real tool for use until I have a thousand rounds and ten magazines for any fire arm
> View attachment 65393
> ...


The hornady is great stuff! The hornady Black is also really good, it is loaded with the ELD series bullet. That’s what I load in my daughters rifle. Haven’t tried cast in it. Hope winter breaks soon for ya!


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Snort not likely the first day of spring we got a foot of new snow!


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey guys best deal I have found so far

https://www.starlinebrass.com/brass-cases/65-Grendel/
Dutch


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

That’s a good price and starline is generally pretty good and consistent.


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

I just joined the AR Grendel club and am stoked to get her to the range.


Dutch 106 said:


> Ok so I was tempted by a sale, I was able to buy a 20 in heavy barrel in 6.5 grendal with an 1in 8 rifling a matching BCG and a gas block and gas tube with shipping for less than $200 so I bit on it. Anyone else been tempted by this cartridge ? its basically a 7.62X39 cartridge necked down to 6.5 if you haven't read up on it also the ammo is cheap in the form of Wolf ammo with 100gr bullet in a steel case is running around 130$ for 500 rounds. Apparently the magazines are different than 7.62 X 39mm as it has bigger shoulders shall we say, I have a half dozen uppers I bought last year cheap. but inexpensive enough at 25 round for $13.95. I'm also buying an A2 lower parts kits for 109$ So even with buying magazines and ammo its still little more than $400 I'm getting a new rifle with different characteristic's, from any of the other AR guns I've built. It even may end up reloading it the brass is around but rather expensive which is why I'm buying the cheap steel cased stuff.
> If your not aware of this cartridges reputation it is considered a very accurate, low recoil, good for medium game hogs and whitetail, it has a reputation is of a 200 - 800 yard cartridge. So there you are I was tempted to play with a new cartridge by all the Fo rah in the gun rags but I will end up with a new rifle to play with, when it warms up. And an opportunity build another This is my 9th or 10th build and it really gets to be like eating chips. any one else been showing interest in this?



I just did the exact some thing.... Bear Tactical.... 20" stainless with 16x scope....

Can't wait to take her to the range to pop some steels, after I dial her in.

I have been super impressed with the 6.5 Grendel for several years and stoked I have one now.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

I got the bull-barrel version on an AR. As soon as I got it sighted in, the first group out of the box with Hornady factory loads was 0.875". I've not yet made meat with it though.


----------

